# Vektorgrafik für T-SHIRT



## boon30 (3. August 2007)

Hi,
ich bin hier ganz neu, also fang ich gleich an.
Ich hab ein Bild (.jpg) und das will ich irgendwie in eine Vektorgrafik umwandeln damit man auf dem T-Shirt den weißen Hintergrund nicht mehr sieht. Die Frage ist nun, wie mach ich das und mit welchem Programm (wo bekomme ich das Programm her)?
Könnt ihr mir bitte helfen?

Danke, Alex


----------



## Beppone (4. August 2007)

Hallo Alex,

ist zwar eine der häufigsten Fragen hier und schon x-fach beantwortet worden..

Vektorisieren geht manuell mit den Pfad- oder Bezigonwerkzeugen aller Grafikprogramme.
Also Illustrator, Freehand, CorelDraw. Du bekommst die Programme, in dem du sie kaufst (sorry, aber verstehe ich deine Frage richtig?).

Du kannst auch automatisch vektorisieren, z.B. mit Adobe Streamline. Manuelles nachbearbeiten wird aber nötig sein.

Nur so am Rande: Ich bin eben auf "Suche", gab unter Schlüsselworte "vektorisieren" ein und erhielt 31 Treffer. Du schaffst das auch.

Grüße.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (4. August 2007)

Und falls es auch kostenlos sein darf, lohnt sich ein Blick auf Inkscape.

Noch ein kleiner Tipp: Unterhalb des Thread gibt es eine "Ähnliche Themen" Ansicht,
bei der Du schon mal einen kleinen Anhaltspunkt für weitere Recherchen hast.

Liebe Grüße


----------

